# Ship Engineer Assessment



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi All


AMSA is the assessing body for Ship Engineers I have few queries on the same as my friend is applying as a Ship Engineer

1. He has been employed with the Shipping companies for over 12 years but the sailing time would be 4 month and 4 month on land. So if I should only sailing time then the work experience does not add up to 8 years. 

2. I have picked the below text from 
Immigration_Qualification_Assessments

"If your application meets the initial requirements for an immigration qualifications assessment, this means that you meet the requirements for the issue of a Certificate of Recognition the applicant will receive a letter specifying they need to travel to Australia under a tourist visa to take the AMSA oral examination and also obtain a Certificate of Medical Fitness issued by an AMSA approved Medical Inspector of Seamen.

Note: A Certificate of Recognition will not be issued by AMSA until the applicant has satisfied the following:

provide evidence of Australian permanent residency or citizenship;
complied with all the requirements of Marine Orders Part 3, Seagoing Qualifications;
holds a current Certificate of Medical Fitness issued by an AMSA approved Medical Inspector of Seamen, and
has passed an AMSA oral examination, which will be to the appropriate grade of certificate and include knowledge of Australian maritime legislation."



The statements contradicts one and other

In the first line it state he has to travel to Australia to give oral test for obtaining the Certificate of Recognition but later it states the Certificate of Recognition would not be provided if he does not provide evidence of Australian permanent residency or citizenship.

Can any one help me on the same.


Regards 

Kark


----------



## CaptainR (Sep 5, 2013)

Essentially after the Oral you get a skills assessment letter from AMSA, then you use that to get the Permenant Residency and finallly you can apply for your AMSA CoR. It's a long and tedious process.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

CaptainR said:


> Essentially after the Oral you get a skills assessment letter from AMSA, then you use that to get the Permenant Residency and finallly you can apply for your AMSA CoR. It's a long and tedious process.


How long did AMSA say your assessment was valid for.They told me that my Oral result was valid for a year .


----------



## aet1982 (Jan 8, 2014)

*help needed marine engineer*



jaideepf1407 said:


> How long did AMSA say your assessment was valid for.They told me that my Oral result was valid for a year .


hey jai deep 
seems like you have gone through the same process , i am sailing as a chief engineer , and am about to book for orals , could you guide me about the orals centre and kind of questions asked , i will be grateful for your help
warm regards


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi AET1982,
Can you confirm if you have send your papers to AMSA for an Qualifications assessment

http://www.amsa.gov.au/seafarers/in...mmigration-qualification-assessment/index.asp


----------



## aet1982 (Jan 8, 2014)

hey jai deep 
i already received the required assessment and am ready to book the orals


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

As for the Oral Syllabus am attaching the link for the same..
http://www.amsa.gov.au/seafarers/in...-amsa-oral-exam-cert-recognition-engineer.pdf


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

aet1982 said:


> hey jai deep i already received the required assessment and am ready to book the orals


I gave my Exam at the AMSA Sydney centre..there are other centres as well ...listed on the website


----------



## aet1982 (Jan 8, 2014)

jaideep 
how was your experience in the sydney centre , did you give yur class-1 ???…do you have a mail id where we could communicate ….


----------



## aet1982 (Jan 8, 2014)

i have my class 1 from uk , and am a little scared bout the pattern of questions they are asking in amsa orals ???…also during our assessment in work experience they are only counting number of days you spent on sea as work experience ??...


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

aet1982 said:


> jaideep how was your experience in the sydney centre , did you give yur class-1 ???…do you have a mail id where we could communicate ….


Basically just like an normal Oral Exam ....I'm a chief as well...Which ticket do you hold.


----------



## aet1982 (Jan 8, 2014)

*help needed marine engineer*



jaideepf1407 said:


> I gave my Exam at the AMSA Sydney centre..there are other centres as well ...listed on the website


hey jai deep 
could you guide me as to how was the pattern of the orals , and did you give for class -1 , may be we could communicate on some other medium ….mail !!!!!


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

aet1982 said:


> i have my class 1 from uk , and am a little scared bout the pattern of questions they are asking in amsa orals ???…also during our assessment in work experience they are only counting number of days you spent on sea as work experience ??...


Just prepare from the checklist ..Appendix 8 .As for work Experince that will depend on how they assess your sea service.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

aet1982 said:


> hey jai deep could you guide me as to how was the pattern of the orals , and did you give for class -1 , may be we could communicate on some other medium &#133;.mail !!!!!


Send me your email ID


----------



## aet1982 (Jan 8, 2014)

*help needed marine engineer*



jaideepf1407 said:


> Just prepare from the checklist ..Appendix 8 .As for work Experince that will depend on how they assess your sea service.


hey jai deep

even i a sailing as a chief engineer , and what i have herd about orals is that they ask you like you are giving fresh orals after cadetship and they don't go much on syllabus given in the appendix ….and as per the assessment of sea service , one of my friends just applied and they are counting your sea time and not the time spent with the company as experience i.e time spent on vacations nt counted …..


----------



## aet1982 (Jan 8, 2014)

*help needed marine engineer*



jaideepf1407 said:


> Send me your email ID


[email protected] …… thats my mail id ….thanks


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

We can claim based on the statement in the last para...I.e Fly in Fly out workers 


You can receive up to 20 points for skilled employment.

To claim points for skilled employment you must have, in the 10 years before you were invited to apply, at least 20 hours of paid work per week in your nominated skilled occupation and/or a closely related occupation.

Skilled employment is where:

the relevant assessing authority provides an opinion in your suitable skills assessment that your employment is skilled (you must use the date that skilled employment commenced stated in your skills assessment) 
your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority on their website.
Assessing authorities that have publicly available standards on their website that we will refer to for assessing skilled employment are:

The Australian Computing Society (ACS): Migration Skills Assessment - see 'Summary of Criteria'
If the relevant assessing authority standards for assessing skilled employment does not have publicly available standards that we refer to, your employment experience must meet at least the minimum indicative skill level set by the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO). This may apply to occupations which require registration as evidence of a suitable skills assessment.



Working at least 20 hours a week 

‘Working for at least 20 hours a week’ means 20 hours paid work each week. You may also meet this requirement where your employment provides for variable hours of work that extend beyond a week such as some shift workers and fly in fly out workers.


----------



## erpswalia (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello... I am planning to migrate to Australia as well, under SHip's Engineer
I had the same doubt as U raised, Now resolved
Thanks buddy.
Can U please guide how much time does it take for initial assessment?
And how to prepare for Class 2 Oral exam for CoR??
Many thanks in advance


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

erpswalia said:


> Hello... I am planning to migrate to Australia as well, under SHip's Engineer I had the same doubt as U raised, Now resolved Thanks buddy. Can U please guide how much time does it take for initial assessment? And how to prepare for Class 2 Oral exam for CoR?? Many thanks in advance


Initial assessment will take about 2 months.
As for the oral you will have to visit the AMSA and check the specific appendix. for the Oral Exam prep
It's like a normal Oral but with emphasis on Australia specific Knowledge.


----------



## erpswalia (Feb 22, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> Initial assessment will take about 2 months.
> As for the oral you will have to visit the AMSA and check the specific appendix. for the Oral Exam prep
> It's like a normal Oral but with emphasis on Australia specific Knowledge.


Thanks Jaideep ji for guiding me..
I hold MEO CL-2 coC from India and want to migrate to Australia.
It means, first I have to get my initial assessment done by AMSA and then appear for class-2 orals and if I pass, I wil apply for VISA.. Am I right?
OR
After the initial assessment and before passing orals I can Apply for visa.??
Kindly guide.

Also I wish to know . How AMSA calculate Qualifying sea time.
I have around 6-7 years of continuous exp with my company but have only 34-35 months sea service.
What will be my exp as per AMSA? Please guide.
Are there any books/notes available for AMSA exam preparation??
Thanks n Regards


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

erpswalia said:


> Thanks Jaideep ji for guiding me.. I hold MEO CL-2 coC from India and want to migrate to Australia. It means, first I have to get my initial assessment done by AMSA and then appear for class-2 orals and if I pass, I wil apply for VISA.. Am I right? OR After the initial assessment and before passing orals I can Apply for visa.?? Kindly guide. Also I wish to know . How AMSA calculate Qualifying sea time. I have around 6-7 years of continuous exp with my company but have only 34-35 months sea service. What will be my exp as per AMSA? Please guide. Are there any books/notes available for AMSA exam preparation?? Thanks n Regards


It means, first I have to get my initial assessment done by AMSA and then appear for class-2 orals and if I pass, I wil apply for VISA.. Am I right?
OR
After the initial assessment and before passing orals I can Apply for visa.??
Kindly guide.

You have to apply for the Assessment first,Amsa will confirm if your eligible ..then Orals..Once you clear then you will get a letter saying you can apply for your visa .
===========
Also I wish to know . How AMSA calculate Qualifying sea time.
I have around 6-7 years of continuous exp with my company but have only 34-35 months sea service.

That will depend on AMSA ..but normally they will 
Give you slightly lower than your Continous exp
=========
Are there any books/notes available for AMSA exam preparation??

No notes available..just go thru AMSA web site and your Exp

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## erpswalia (Feb 22, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> It means, first I have to get my initial assessment done by AMSA and then appear for class-2 orals and if I pass, I wil apply for VISA.. Am I right?
> OR
> After the initial assessment and before passing orals I can Apply for visa.??
> Kindly guide.
> ...




Thankyou so much Jaipdeep.. 
I had so many doubts and almost clarified now with your support.. Thankyou once again..


----------



## amrit7680 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ship's Engineer Assessment*

Hi All,

Can anyone guide me how to go about the assessment procedure.
I am ex- Indian Navy Marine Engineer with sailing experience only on board warships.
Is the sailing exp valid in AMSA ?
As in the Navy we are not issued with a certificate of competency, how to apply for a COC in australia with a Marine engineering Degree & sailing exp of about 6 years.

Regards,
Amrit


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

amrit7680 said:


> Hi All, Can anyone guide me how to go about the assessment procedure. I am ex- Indian Navy Marine Engineer with sailing experience only on board warships. Is the sailing exp valid in AMSA ? As in the Navy we are not issued with a certificate of competency, how to apply for a COC in australia with a Marine engineering Degree & sailing exp of about 6 years. Regards, Amrit


You will need to contact AMSA for an assessment.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

*ORALS BOOKED, what now!!*

Good day people,

Found this site and it has been such a relief!!

Im a second engineer working on FG vessels with Indian MEO class 2 COC with a total sea time of 33 months..

Had applied for my skill assessment in DEC,13 and got a positive response for the same.

The thing is --

I have already got an invitation for ORALS and have booked the same with SYDNEY OFFICE for the month of july 2014.

Now my query is :

1. How to go about preparing for them?? are they equally painful as they are here in india..?
and what all exactly one should focus on?
something in particular to Australia?? 
I went through the syllabus mentioned in the web site.. THAT PRACTICALLY COVERS ENTIRE MARINE ENGG.. :/ 
so what approach should one follow when studying for the orals.

2. Do we need to register with the Australian maritime officers union first before appearing for the exams?
I mean is there any indirect connection between the 2 things here?

3. What VISA should i apply for giving my orals exams as in which class/category?

4. Does any of you guys have any idea regarding the Australian offshore industry? do they consider people from FG experience.. cause I have no offshore industry experience as of now.. 
will switching over here help to get a decent job offer in Australia?

YOUR INPUTS ARE REALLY AWAITED!!
cheers guys..

Mohit Khanna


----------



## erpswalia (Feb 22, 2014)

mohitk.mariner said:


> Good day people,
> 
> Found this site and it has been such a relief!!
> 
> ...



Hello Mohit, Congratulations Bhai.. I am also relieved on viewing your message. This is a great platform.. I am also MEO Cl II holder, wish to migrate to Aus. But have not started my process yet.. SO, I am not in position to guide you right now.. I will follow your footsteps.. B in touch..


----------



## amrit7680 (Apr 21, 2014)

jaideepf1407 said:


> You will need to contact AMSA for an assessment.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged,Mech (B.E):17th Jan. outcome:?


Jaideep Sir,

Sorry.. I couldn't follow you. Can you please guide me on my query.
As I do not have any COC. , I received a mail from AMSA stating to fill AMSA for 12 that is for assessment of overseas qualification.

But for that too they are asking for previous COC.


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

Jaideep paaji..
It would be great if you could me out with my above query.. In a fix here!!


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Guys first send your papers for assessment to Amsa..just go thru d site and if you have any queries PM me

http://www.amsa.gov.au/seafarers/in...mmigration-qualification-assessment/index.asp

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

amrit7680 said:


> Jaideep Sir, Sorry.. I couldn't follow you. Can you please guide me on my query. As I do not have any COC. , I received a mail from AMSA stating to fill AMSA for 12 that is for assessment of overseas qualification. But for that too they are asking for previous COC.


Hi Amrit,you will need a CoC ...Amsa only recognizes your previous CoC...if no CoC then you can first try with DG shipping

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mohit Orals are not too difficult ..I'm a Ceng so my Oral was on Australian legislation and Laws...it's all on the Amsa Website..technical part will be all what we know..
Most important is Safety ...

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

jaideep sirji

hmmm... then im keeping my fingers crosses bada sab! 


and regarding the other stuff i mentioned..
with regards to - on which VISA should i travel this time when i head to australia?
and if getting AMOU membership will help here?
and regarding the offshore thing.. trying to switch over here will it be worth the risk?

plus from the day of clearing one's exam how much time does it usually take to apply for a PR.. if you could give me a rough idea that would be good enough.. 

thanks again sir..


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

mohitk.mariner said:


> jaideep sirji hmmm... then im keeping my fingers crosses bada sab!  and regarding the other stuff i mentioned.. with regards to - on which VISA should i travel this time when i head to australia? and if getting AMOU membership will help here? and regarding the offshore thing.. trying to switch over here will it be worth the risk? plus from the day of clearing one's exam how much time does it usually take to apply for a PR.. if you could give me a rough idea that would be good enough.. thanks again sir..


You can go on a tourist visa...just submit your letter from AMSA with ur application
Union membership not reqd now
Give your IELTS first..then EOI...it can be done in 6-8 months

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## rahulmariner (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello Group Members, 
I had some query related to AMSA and DIAC.

1. Do we need to have atleast 12 month of seatime in last 24 month at the time of applying for assesment from AMSA.
2. Validity of assesment from AMSA is one year. Does it mean that within this one year we have to apply for EOI. And is it necessary that our assesment should be valid at the time of Invitation.
3. After getting invitation within how many days we can apply application for VISA.
4. I am getting just 60 points, is it enough to get an invitation. Kindly suggest what were the points for other group member who got an invitation.
5. Normally after how many days we get an invitation after applying EOI.

Thanx


----------



## rahulmariner (Apr 19, 2014)

Join
[email protected](dot)facebook(dot)com


----------



## rainaharpreet (Apr 2, 2014)

Dear all, I have Mechanical Engineering degree and after that I did 1 year pre sea training and joined shipping. My question is Mechanical Degree i need to assess separately from Engineers Australia for getting 15 points and sea service experience from AMSA (have to undergo Oral exam over there).I think this whole process will be lengthy or just hve to done assessment from AMSA and file EOI and no
need for assessment of Mechanical Engineering degree.
Highly appreciate your feedback.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

Your Mech degree can be assessed by VETASSESS.
AMSA will carry out your skills assessment

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


----------



## rainaharpreet (Apr 2, 2014)

Sir, we have to necessarily assess degree from vetassess or skill assessment from Amsa will be enough.


----------



## rainaharpreet (Apr 2, 2014)

How much time VETASSESS will take for Mechanical Engineering degree assessment.
Highly appreciate your feedback.


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

From my knowledge it may not be required but Amsa doesn't assess your non marine qualifications.
Vetassess will take about 3 months

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


----------



## rainaharpreet (Apr 2, 2014)

Sir, u have got same mechanical degree or marine engineering..


----------



## rainaharpreet (Apr 2, 2014)

Sir, u have assessed your qualification from Vetassess. (Have u got marine engineering or mechanical engineering).


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

rainaharpreet said:


> Sir, u have assessed your qualification from Vetassess. (Have u got marine engineering or mechanical engineering).


BE (mech)...got it assessed from Vetassess.online process

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


----------



## rainaharpreet (Apr 2, 2014)

Sir,can you elaborate this online process for easy understanding like need to send transcripts etc..


----------



## jaideepf1407 (Jan 7, 2014)

rainaharpreet said:


> Sir,can you elaborate this online process for easy understanding like need to send transcripts etc..


It's on the Vetassess site. http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_australia/qa2_points_test_advice.cfm

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb


----------



## mohitk.mariner (Apr 21, 2014)

hi guys,

im all set to head to australia for my ships engineer - AMSA orals on 22nd july at the SYDNEY OFFICE.. will be leaving on the 16th july..
Can you help me in terms of expected questions.. any pattern they follow.. what all to lay emphasis on?? 
what all to leave and what all to be really thorough with..
if you could share your personal experiences.. that would be really great!!
have been studying but then am **** nervous!!
HELP REQUIRED!!!
cheers..
Mohit Khanna


----------



## rocky49 (Oct 24, 2014)

My suggestion don't fall for this trap, that's just way of money making by Australia. they will call you for orals and medicals but won't pass you (4-5 attempts and reattempt only after one month) until you have spend 20000 $ on flights, lodging, boarding, oral exam fees (420 $) and medicals (300 $).

Afterwards, also you need to complete three STCW course (MFA, AFF and PSCRB) in Australia and need Australian PR to get certificate of recognition. To get job in Australian shipping you need to further be member of Union there which doesn't readily accept expats.

So, think long before you lose all your money.


----------



## DP Chief (Dec 14, 2014)

rocky49 said:


> My suggestion don't fall for this trap, that's just way of money making by Australia. they will call you for orals and medicals but won't pass you (4-5 attempts and reattempt only after one month) until you have spend 20000 $ on flights, lodging, boarding, oral exam fees (420 $) and medicals (300 $).
> 
> Afterwards, also you need to complete three STCW course (MFA, AFF and PSCRB) in Australia and need Australian PR to get certificate of recognition. To get job in Australian shipping you need to further be member of Union there which doesn't readily accept expats.
> 
> So, think long before you lose all your money.




Hey Dude. 

The above statement is all wrong.....
I have recently cleared my Class 1 Oral for EC1 Migration and got State sponsership and got my PR as well and now in Australia 

Pls dont scare them off yaar Its a very structured system they follow Pls contact me if you need correct info regarding this.


----------



## rahul_marine (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,
Have a query

am looking forward for options of Maritime shore based jobs in Australia. 

Intended to apply for immigration in job category- Marine Surveyor - ANZSCO 231215. When searching online for the application form and procedure I find the below link, which states AMSA would assess ANZSCO codes, 231212, 231213, 231214. ANZSCO 231215 is missing in the list? Will AMSA not assess the same? If that is correct,, whom do I contact for assessment?

I understand there is AMSA 12 form to be mailed accross to a particular address, with the fee payment methods described. In the form I do not see a mention of the code I need assessment for? How will AMSA know for which code I am applying for? Please do guide me.


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

DP Chief said:


> Hey Dude.
> 
> The above statement is all wrong.....
> I have recently cleared my Class 1 Oral for EC1 Migration and got State sponsership and got my PR as well and now in Australia
> ...


Hello,

What are the questions likely to be asked for AMSA oral exams?
*Pls* advice.


----------



## BrianMc1888 (Apr 6, 2015)

*Watchkeepers getting a visa?*

Hi Im here to do my watch keeping orals. Has any managed to get a visa with this ticket, and do you need someone to employ you before they will give you a visa? 

Thanks 
Brian


----------



## ramji (Apr 13, 2015)

hi guys 

small query regarding applyimng pr for australia 
since i am holding be mech and sailing on ship for pat12 years 
after going through consultancies 
they are guiding me to apply pr under mechanical engineering 
since most of the jobs are done related to mechnical engineering just prepare some projects related to the job done.
please advice
please advice


----------



## ConJon (May 26, 2015)

jaideep sir, 

A big thanks for all those information that you have provided. i still have a querry.

I ve got my initial assessment after sending the form 12(initial assesment of marine qualification for immigration purposes). i hold a UK CoC.

the clarification that I need is, do we need to pay the fees for oral exams together with form 419(assessment of sea service and processing of application for Cor) or is it supposed to be paid when they give the date of oral exams after sending the Form 419.

and for assessing educational qualification B.E Mech, do we need to get a referral letter from Amsa before applying for PTA with Vetasses?


----------



## kimkim (Jun 1, 2015)

*hi*



DP Chief said:


> Hey Dude.
> 
> The above statement is all wrong.....
> I have recently cleared my Class 1 Oral for EC1 Migration and got State sponsership and got my PR as well and now in Australia
> ...



Can you please give me your email address so we can communicate. I want to migrate to Australia. Second Engineer here


----------



## gdarpan (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I too have done my class 1 from UK and will soon book my orals in AMSA for immigration purpose. Can someone helpe with the kind of questions asked there.

Thanks
Darpan Gupta
00919910977330
New Delhi


----------



## Nadish (Aug 6, 2015)

gdarpan said:


> Hello everyone,
> I too have done my class 1 from UK and will soon book my orals in AMSA for immigration purpose. Can someone helpe with the kind of questions asked there.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Hi, 
I am sailing as a Chief engineer. 
I am trying to get some information on the same. Can you help me to understand if I am to attain the Cor prior I apply. Do they just not recognise the UK ticket? 
Also considering that I got a B.E. Mech . Is there another way around?
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

gdarpan said:


> Hello everyone,
> I too have done my class 1 from UK and will soon book my orals in AMSA for immigration purpose. Can someone helpe with the kind of questions asked there.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Hello,

Do we need to do an assessment for B.E. Mechanical degree?


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

Sagarpar said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do we need to do an assessment for B.E. Mechanical degree?


When is *ur* orals?


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

Nadish said:


> Hi,
> I am sailing as a Chief engineer.
> I am trying to get some information on the same. Can you help me to understand if I am to attain the Cor prior I apply. Do they just not recognise the UK ticket?
> Also considering that I got a B.E. Mech . Is there another way around?
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Do *u* have to do an assessment for B.E. Mechanical degree?


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

kimkim said:


> Can you please give me your email address so we can communicate. I want to migrate to Australia. Second Engineer here


Have *u* booked for *ur* orals?


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

Nadish said:


> Hi,
> I am sailing as a Chief engineer.
> I am trying to get some information on the same. Can you help me to understand if I am to attain the Cor prior I apply. Do they just not recognise the UK ticket?
> Also considering that I got a B.E. Mech . Is there another way around?
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


When is *ur* orals?


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

BrianMc1888 said:


> Hi Im here to do my watch keeping orals. Has any managed to get a visa with this ticket, and do you need someone to employ you before they will give you a visa?
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


When is *ur* orals?


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

ramji said:


> hi guys
> 
> small query regarding applyimng pr for australia
> since i am holding be mech and sailing on ship for pat12 years
> ...



Have *u* applied for orals?

*Please don't use text-speak in your posts - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello all. The forum seems not to be responding to various queries being put up. Sincere request to kindly put up questions asked at AMSA centres for orals so as to help others too. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## mariner chrisd (Sep 16, 2015)

question asked in AMSA orals- MEO Cl 2- Sept 2015
First attempt:
1)	Different laws in Australia
2)	Why laws and marine orders
3)	Chapters of SOLAS, Marpol
4)	Oil in boiler- actions to be taken, how to clean the boiler
5)	Nothing to be seen in boiler gauge glass- actions to be taken
6)	Excessive vibration reported from engine- what to check, actions to be taken
7)	Steering gear control method
8)	Air starting line
9)	Engine reversing
10)	Valve timing diagram
11)	Earth fault lamps
12)	Synchroscope
Second attempt:
13)	Steam coil is leaking in fuel tk- procedure to repair it
a.	Enclosed space entry
b.	Risk assessment
c.	Other permits required
d.	Method of repair of the coil
e.	Pressure testing the coil
14)	Electrical- insulated and earthed neutral- how a person gets shock
15)	Dd- Connections given from DD
a.	What if wrong phase sequence in electrical connection
16)	Refrigeration- safeties, problems
17)	Chocks- material
a.	Difference between steel and cast iron
b.	Destructive and NDT tests
c.	Material of ship side valves
18)	Starting air line system
a.	Air line explosion
19)	Steering gear- control of pump (hunting gear)
a.	Modes of steering- Auto, FU, NFU
20)	Types of boiler safety valves
a.	Difference between them
21)	Previous crew was working on an aux engine and you have taken over- they have removed the cam shaft and you have to fit it back- no markings nothing on shaft or engine- how you will fit back.


----------



## mariner chrisd (Sep 16, 2015)

*AMSAoral sept 2015*

First attempt:
1)	Different laws in Australia
2)	Why laws and marine orders
3)	Chapters of SOLAS, Marpol
4)	Oil in boiler- actions to be taken, how to clean the boiler
5)	Nothing to be seen in boiler gauge glass- actions to be taken
6)	Excessive vibration reported from engine- what to check, actions to be taken
7)	Steering gear control method
8)	Air starting line
9)	Engine reversing
10)	Valve timing diagram
11)	Earth fault lamps
12)	Synchroscope
Second attempt:
13)	Steam coil is leaking in fuel tk- procedure to repair it
a.	Enclosed space entry
b.	Risk assessment
c.	Other permits required
d.	Method of repair of the coil
e.	Pressure testing the coil
14)	Electrical- insulated and earthed neutral- how a person gets shock
15)	Dd- Connections given from DD
a.	What if wrong phase sequence in electrical connection
16)	Refrigeration- safeties, problems
17)	Chocks- material
a.	Difference between steel and cast iron
b.	Destructive and NDT tests
c.	Material of ship side valves
18)	Starting air line system
a.	Air line explosion
19)	Steering gear- control of pump (hunting gear)
a.	Modes of steering- Auto, FU, NFU
20)	Types of boiler safety valves
a.	Difference between them
21)	Previous crew was working on an aux engine and you have taken over- they have removed the cam shaft and you have to fit it back- no markings nothing on shaft or engine- how you will fit back.

Everything had to be supported by drawings- every word out of the mouth!


----------



## rahul_marine (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,
I am sailing as a chief engineer & looking for shore job in Australia or Newzeland. 
Anyone of you can you please guide 
1)on the process
2) also if you have any idea on the kind of prospects


----------



## rahul_marine (Feb 13, 2015)

Jaideep & Others,

Please let me know whether all the queries in the section “Ship engineer” , refers to jobs on board Australian vessels or any FG vessels or shore jobs also?


----------



## marinerinneed (Dec 20, 2015)

hiii,

guys please provide us with insights into the questions asked in sydney centre. i have booked for sydney on january.
myself chief engineer on a fleet vessel. just migrated to aussie land on a mechanical eng degree. kindly sent us the questions asked in sydney...
thanks


----------



## Gautam Malhotra (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi friends,
I am Gautam, recently joined forum and interested in Australian PR. 
Please guide me with my queries
The papers to be sent to AMSA with filled form AMSA12. It requires company letters to validate sea service.
1)Please note i have sailed in several companies but one of then has stopped India manning office.So i cant obtain letters from that company (GENMAR). Please advise how to go about it?
2) These company letters need to address AMSA or just a general format "whome so it may concern" ?


----------



## tuyen.tran (Sep 24, 2016)

I am from Vietnam and how come I come there to be interviewed? It's also hard to get vistting visa also


----------



## apollo456 (Oct 24, 2016)

*hi*



Gautam Malhotra said:


> Hi friends,
> I am Gautam, recently joined forum and interested in Australian PR.
> Please guide me with my queries
> The papers to be sent to AMSA with filled form AMSA12. It requires company letters to validate sea service.
> ...


the company you couldn't get letter try submitting other documents such as pay slip,contract paper and cdc stampings.Amsa will get back to you in case they need any details thru email.Also if possible enclose a cover letter.a caution do not approach any agents since noboady know nothing about marine engg procedure.This forum is got to share and understand things.
Even iam in the process of applying for pr.I have been called for orals exam for thrid engineeers that is engine watch keeper.Could some one help in posting some questions asked in the orals exam for engine wathckeeprs level.

Thanks for your kind help


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

*Good Day Everyone,*

How long does it take usually for the initial skills assessment to be received?!
Please share your experience.

Thanks,


----------



## avpk729 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi jaideep

could you provide me some help completing the amsa assesment. They have come back to me saying that I have to submit an MMD endorsement. I have submitted a GMDSS endorsement, but I suppose they dont mean that. Do you which endorsement this is?

Thank you


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

Please i need questions for class 2 engineering cor .anyone has give the exam ,please share your experience.it is urgent,


----------



## john118866 (Apr 14, 2017)

I am third engineer with 22 months total sailing experiance and would like to migrate to australia.
could some one helping me in getting this done.
assessment has to be done by amsa but where in amsa site?is there any link where i can upload relevant documents? am i supposed to email the form 12 along with the supporting documents or courier it to the amsa address. pls advice regarding the same and other procedures required.Is it necessary for appearing orals just to migrate or where can i find the instructions for an marine engineer to migrate to aus.


----------



## PRASHIL (May 11, 2017)

Hi all,

i am a marine engineer holding a class 1 coc & sailing as a second engineer. i am about to begin the process to apply for australian pr.
Have a few doubts:

Can we obtain any letter from India which will state that the cl1 coc we have is equivalent to graduation?I understand that graduation is necessary in order to score the required points.

Has anyone appeared for oral examination at AMSA? If yes then how was the experience?


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

i want to immigrate as well how?


----------



## sandy dhull (Mar 22, 2017)

hello everyone,
I'm in the process of uploading documents for 189 visa and i have a doubt. I have a total sailing experience of 13 months including junior time and i have started sailing in September 2013 and my last sign-off was in Jan 2017. AMSA has given me a experience of at least five years and my company has given me employment letter for service since Sep 2013 till now on contractual basis. Which counts to approximately 3.5 yrs. My doubt is in these 3.5 years i had a break for exams of 1.5 yrs. Will the case officer count my experience for 3 years or not. What more can i provide incase he raises a doubt for that period. 
Thanks


----------



## Jayjo (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi all,
Iam holding a class 2 coc from uk and sailing as second engineer.
Planning to begin the process of applying for pr to Australia.
Having a couple of doubts regarding as to 1. How they calculate the the work experience.
2. Does having a diploma in mechanical engineering (3 years) from india make up for additional points towards educational points or is it only the trade/skill points that is to be counted after being assessed by AMSA

Can kindly anyone help me with these doubts


----------



## sandy dhull (Mar 22, 2017)

john118866 said:


> I am third engineer with 22 months total sailing experiance and would like to migrate to australia.
> could some one helping me in getting this done.
> assessment has to be done by amsa but where in amsa site?is there any link where i can upload relevant documents? am i supposed to email the form 12 along with the supporting documents or courier it to the amsa address. pls advice regarding the same and other procedures required.Is it necessary for appearing orals just to migrate or where can i find the instructions for an marine engineer to migrate to aus.


You will need to send documents to them by mail, and there is no way around orals, you will have to clear it.


----------



## sandy dhull (Mar 22, 2017)

PRASHIL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i am a marine engineer holding a class 1 coc & sailing as a second engineer. i am about to begin the process to apply for australian pr.
> Have a few doubts:
> ...


if you have done graduation then that can be assessed by Vet-assess, otherwise for coc you can only get diploma points. Orals is not that tough, follow Poms in auz forum for Questions.


----------



## sandy dhull (Mar 22, 2017)

Jayjo said:


> Hi all,
> Iam holding a class 2 coc from uk and sailing as second engineer.
> Planning to begin the process of applying for pr to Australia.
> Having a couple of doubts regarding as to 1. How they calculate the the work experience.
> ...


They calculate work experience roughly double your sea time. If you have a degree than that can give you 15 points otherwise 10 points for diploma


----------



## Jayjo (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks sandy
So do I need to get my diploma in mechanical engineering assessed seperately from another assessing body and my skill assessment as ship's engineer from AMSA seperately. And if so are the points to be calculated seperately.
Really confused about the points system.


----------



## sandy dhull (Mar 22, 2017)

Jayjo said:


> Thanks sandy
> So do I need to get my diploma in mechanical engineering assessed seperately from another assessing body and my skill assessment as ship's engineer from AMSA seperately. And if so are the points to be calculated seperately.
> Really confused about the points system.


Amsa assess our qualifications as equivalent to diploma, so if you hold a degree then you can get it assessed by Vet-assess, otherwise no need.
Points: https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/the-points-table.aspx 
checkout this link
regards


----------



## Jayjo (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks a lot sandy
Bregards


----------



## Jayjo (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Sandy,
I've got total sea time (sailing) of over 8 years and total number of years in this profession about 18 years. 
Can you kindly advise as to which visa class would be better to apply for, 189 or 489(relative sponsored), as my elder brother is an Australian citizen.

Thanks


----------



## Jayjo (Jun 10, 2017)

mariner86 said:


> How long does it take usually for the initial skills assessment to be received?!
> Please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi have you completed your orals


----------



## Jayjo (Jun 10, 2017)

mariner86 said:


> i want to immigrate as well how?


Hi have you completed your skill assessment from AMSA


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

yea .why?


----------



## Jayjo (Jun 10, 2017)

mariner86 said:


> yea .why?


Hi, congrats
Can you please tell how much time does it take for the assessment and does one need to do a medical in Australia at the time of orals


----------



## Jayjo (Jun 10, 2017)

Jayjo said:


> mariner86 said:
> 
> 
> > yea .why?
> ...


Also how much work experience did you get from AMSA.


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

7 years .i hope u managed yo u apply for the visa!


----------



## Jayjo (Jun 10, 2017)

mariner86 said:


> 7 years .i hope u managed yo u apply for the visa!


No, our occupation has been removed from the skilled occupation list.
How about you?


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

Jayjo said:


> No, our occupation has been removed from the skilled occupation list.
> How about you?


yea i did you can check out my signature


----------



## Newship (Aug 6, 2017)

*Existing application*



mariner86 said:


> yea i did you can check out my signature


Hi All
i have a ships engineer 189 application will complete documents.

what will happen to to existing application as occupation is removed now?


----------



## mariner86 (Mar 6, 2017)

it will be processed ..what is your timeline?


----------

